# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  [26-06-16] Ultimate Multi Tool - GSM v2.5 - Moto Explosion, Lenovo, HTC, Samsung...

## mohamed73

*We are pleased to announce Ultimate Multi Tool - GSM v2.5 Innovative and Intelligent**       Whats New: [x] Added 2 New Methods for MTK IMEI Repair (ADB)  ADB New Method - World's First - Use if IMEI is null after repair. Supports Lenovo MTK Phones HTC Method - World's First     - Use if IMEI has invalid character after repair. Supports HTC Phones (HTC One M9 Plus etc.)   [x] Improved MTK IMEI Repair in META Mode     - On some phones, IMEI was reset after Wipe.
    - Now shall work just fine, just takes more time. (~2-5 seconds)    [x] Added Samsung SPD Phone for Direct Unlock Samsung J3 (2016) - J320F (Spreadtrum)     - Just a note, our method can possibly unlock all Samsung SPD Phones
    - In case phone stays locked after Unlock, Tick Reset Code + Force Mode.    [x] Moto Explosion Reboot Bootloader (ADB)     - Reboot Phone to Bootloader from Normal Mode.  Reboot Recovery (ADB)     - Reboot Phone to Recovery Mode from Normal Mode.      Reboot Normal (ADB)     - Just Reboot back to Normal Mode.      Reboot Bootloader (Fastboot)     - Just Reboot back to Bootloader/Fastboot Mode.  Reboot Recovery (Fastboot)     - Reboot Phone to Recovery Mode from Fastboot Mode.      Reboot Normal (Fastboot)     - Reboot Phone to Normal Mode from Fastboot Mode.      Flash Boot (Fastboot)     - Flash any Boot Image to Phone.      Flash Recovery (Fastboot)     - Flash any Stock Recovery / Custom Recoveryt to Phone.  Flash Logo (Fastboot)     - Flash any Logo Image to Phone.      Temporary Recovery (Fastboot)     - Boot Phone to Custom Recovery without touching Stock Recovery on Phone.      Read Bootloader Unlock Token (Fastboot)     - Read formatted Unlock Token from phone.
    - It will also copy it to Clipboard so you can paste where you want.      Unlock Bootloader (Fastboot)     - Just type in or paste your Bootloader Unlock Code in textbox and Unlock Bootlaoder.      Relock Bootloader (Fastboot)     - In case you want to Lock Bootloader back.      Wipe UserData (Fastboot)     - Wipe UserData and Cache.      Enable Diag (Fastboot)     - It will Enable Diagnostic Port for most Motorola. 
    - You may need to Disable Diagnostic Port later.      Disable Diag (Fastboot)     - It will Disable Diagnostic Port which you had enabled earlier.      Fix Fastboot Mode (Fastboot)     - Clear Fastboot flag in case your phone is stuck to Fastboot Mode after flashing error etc.  Fix Bootloader Logo (Fastboot) - World's First     - Once you have unlock bootloader, Phone always shows Warning Logo.
    - You can get rid of this easily by just flash Original Logo Image from Official Firmware by this method.
    - Now no need to search for Custom Logo Files anymore.   Downgrade Baseband (Fastboot)     - Just select Downgraded Modem Image and it will Downgrade your Basedband
    - Usefull if you get Unsupported Firmware Message while Unlocking or Repairing IMEI.   [x] Fixed Error on Motorola Phone Flashing     - On some phones with larger System or Userdata Partition, software was reporting Error.   [x] Added Create Script Function     - You can make automated DOS Scripts (Batch File) for Motorola Flashing in few Clicks.
    - Just select Firmware, select Partitions and click on Create Script.
    - It will create flashing script in Firmware location, and will also copy other necessary files.   [x] Improved Read Info and Download Mode Switching in Ultimate Samsung Flasher   [x] Fixed Automatic Close of USF sometimes when loading Firmware.   [x] Improved Some Internal Functions   [x] Update Help Files (To see Help, just check Help tab beside Logs).  *  *It Has Begun... Stay Tuned...   Some Amazing News On The Way...  *   *WARNING      : IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR IMEI TO  ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN  ON     PHONE BACK LABEL / BOX. WE DO NOT ENDORSE OR  ENCOURAGE IMEI   CHANGING.    ITS ILLEGAL. USER IS SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY  ILLEGAL   ACTIVITY DONE    WITH USE OF FEATURES PROVIDED IN OUR SOFTWARE, NOT    LIMITED TO IMEI.    :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES ::
:: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::    NOW *WIN* ULTIMATE MULTI TOOL EVERY MONTH  Just keep posting success stories and get a Ultimate Multi Tool Card Free  Rules: - Success story you post should be clear and your own.
- Any user copying others post will be disqualified
- User must post complete log or screenshot.
- Post count will accounted for a Calendar month.
- Minimum post threshold is 30. Only user who made 30 post or above will     qualify for this contest. For example if no user reached  25 posts,     then no one will qualify.
- Only user with the highest post count will win.
- Rules may be updated later as per requirement.   Here is our First Winner of FREE UMT Contest
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  * *  Stil Waiting to Buy? Buy now and feel the difference!* *  Choose your reseller from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] now and feel The Power of Real Ultimate Tool.*    *How to Download:
- Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download UMT_GSM_2.5.exe from Installer folder. - Do not use any Download Manager.
- Enjoy!*   *Read our success story yourself:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Still need a reason to buy? Check**الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]...*    *Br,
Ultimate Multi Tool*

----------

